# For Schleife fuer css



## ahamm (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich wollte gerne wissen ob und wenn ja wie ich eine for Schleife in css einbauen kann?
Vielleicht ueber eine J.S Funktion


----------



## Maik (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

in einem Stylesheet lässt sich keine for-Schleife einbauen, da sich in CSS überhaupt kein Javascript-Code implementieren lässt.


----------



## ahamm (20. Dezember 2007)

Danke fuer die schelle Antwort..
kann ich denn ein Stylesheet in eine Javascript Funktion einbauen?


----------



## Maik (20. Dezember 2007)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/style.htm


----------



## ahamm (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo kann mir das Jemand korrigieren
Danke 

```
<script language="JavaScript">
for (i=0;i<10;i++)
for (j=0;j<10;j++)
	document.getElementsByTagName("p")[i].style.left = "left:j*60px";
    document.getElementsByTagName("p")[i].style.top= "top:100+i*60px";
	

</script>
```

Ich brauche nähmlich 100 mal 

```
# tij { left: 10px; top: 50px; }
```

später.


----------



## Bubblez (2. Januar 2008)

Für was brauchst du denn diesen style 100 mal?
Vielleicht gibt es eine andere Lösung. Kannst du erklären für was du es brauchst?


----------



## ahamm (3. Januar 2008)

Also da ich möchte ein Raster erstellen in dem ich viele Bilder eincopieren kann und diese dann auch verschieben.Ich hatte schon eine andere Lösung und zwar http://wiki.script.aculo.us/scriptaculous/page/print/SortableFloatsDemo

aber das hat mir nicht gefallen da wenn ich 2 Bilder vertauschen will alle 1 weiter geschoben werden.Ich will dass nur die 2 B ilder vertauscht werden..
dazu hatte ich was bei dem Yahoo UI gefunden der Haken ist aber dass  Ich für das Raster 100 mal das Style brauche..
Es soll wenn es Fertig ist so eine Art Puzzle sein in das man Bilder einkopieren kann und diese dann gegeneinander  verschieben.
Danke.


----------



## Hansii1234 (3. Januar 2008)

Hi ahamm!

Probiers so mal!
Habs jetzt net getestet, sollte aber klappen!


```
<script language="JavaScript">
var counter=0;

for (i=0;i<10;i++){

for (j=0;j<10;j++){

counter++;
//Ich weiß nicht, mit welchem Namen bwz. Id deine Bilder hinterlegt sind... Bei mir jetzt einach mal mit bild1 bis bild100!
document.getElementById("bild"+counter).style.left = j*60;
document.getElementById("bild"+counter).style.top = 100+i*60;

}
}

</script>
```


----------



## ahamm (7. Januar 2008)

hat leider nicht funktioniert.Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------

